# KMC vs AMC And IBCC Questions? and SAT II



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

salam,
i was wondering which college is the best khyber medical or ayub medical, study wise? I mean which one provides excellent professors, school enviroment(i.e is it easy to study or is there a lot of fooling around).... I am currently in 11th grade (NY,USA), i have taken biology and earth science courses, currently I am taking chemistry and next year i will be taking Physics Inshallah, I have read all about the ibcc stuff but there is one stupid question on my mind, IBCC requires the transcript in a *sealed envelope * .... i dont get that, i mean do i have to tell the school to stamp it or something on the opening of the envelope or make them write a verification letter etc or just receive my transcript and never open it and give to the IBCC... another thing is that i am able to take AP classes next year, should i take those... would they help my ibcc scores go up??? and do i really need to take the SAT II tests to get into KMC or AMC etc...... one last thing, what do i have to do to make my IBCC equivalence process faster, I just want to prepare now so that it doesnt take ages when i finally apply... ( detailed instruction wud be really nice...

I will really appreciate anybody in helping me finding answers to these questions... and I am sorry if I have violated any forums rules etc.... this is my first time posting something on a forum!!!! PLEASE HELP ME!!! and yea thanks in advance.....


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

KMC is a better one as it is a govt. college and best one in KPK and also govt ones are always prefered..
Yes,there is alot of fooling around in medical colleges(unless you are going to AKU) and its not easy to study especially for first few months..


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

KMC has much better clinical (3rd to Final), but AMC has the edge in the teaching department. This is what I have heard. In all honesty it doesn't really matter, both colleges match up quite evenly, but KMC is older and is in a bigger city so it gets preference. 

Which college do you want to go to? Well this will also depend on where your family resides, if they are closer to Peshawar then I would suggest KMC, but if they are closer to Abbotabad then AMC.

The choice is yours. 

College life in this part of the country is quite dull, and I've heard AMC is the dullest of all colleges in the region. KMC has more of a variety of people, meaning you'll find someone at your mental and social level. 

But AMC has an edge in the location. Nathiagali, Murree are all within 1 hour distance. Naran and all those famous places people talk about up North are quite close by.

You should check out both colleges personally before going. If not, then at least see pictures and interact with students from both colleges on FB or Twitter.

Khyber Medical college and University | Facebook

Ayub Medical College | Facebook

Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

This is probably the only other medical college (other than Bolan) where it snows. I'm in love. We were suppose to tour Quetta and Ziarat back in 2007 and base ourself at Bolan Medical College, but it cancelled due to the situation there. Really wish I can go. I have been to abbotabad 3 times. I have some few friends at Frontier medical college which also has a nice building.


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Read the forum rules. Thanks. - Moderators.
*


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

thank you all for the replies...and one more thing, is there any way of not getting fooled, cuz i am kind off sensitive type person, and would anyone share any of their stories, lol


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

^ You're getting ragged one way or another...


----------



## niazahmad78 (Mar 6, 2011)

sallam bro, I am also thinking of getting admission in KMC. Personally i think AMC is in beautiful place, weather is nice, n i guess its a bit safe. on the other hand, KMC is in the main city, means meet new ppl n all dt. As far as ur transciript dileama. I know the school admin says that but u can tell them, dt u want an offical transcript in an offical envelope stamp. They will do it for you. for the IBCC try embassy websites, also i would suggest that you let the embassy take care of it for you. P.S. do let me know on the rest of the process. n when will u apply


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

@niazahmad78, sorry bro for the late reply, i will apply in 2012 inshallah after graduating, i believe you are going to khyber too. PM me


----------



## niazahmad78 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Khyber Med*

Sallam bro, here is da thing, About sealed transcript, Go to your high school, tell them to give u ur transcript, usually they seal it for you with a stamp from ur school admin, Dont open it, if you want one for ur record, just ask them to print two one offical and one nonoffical, Offical one will go to the IBBC (DO NOT OPEN IT, IT SHOULD BE SEALED WITH OFFICAL STAMP FROM UR SCHOOL) ur second question, I BELieve you do have to take SAT subject test, on top of that there is another test you have to take in Islambad (not sure but dts what i heard) to fasten the whole process, if you do have family member back in pakistan, just send all ur doc to them and dy will submit it for you, the whole process will be a bit faster dt way, P.S= you dont have to deal with the admin.


nasar176 said:


> salam,
> i was wondering which college is the best khyber medical or ayub medical, study wise? I mean which one provides excellent professors, school enviroment(i.e is it easy to study or is there a lot of fooling around).... I am currently in 11th grade (NY,USA), i have taken biology and earth science courses, currently I am taking chemistry and next year i will be taking Physics Inshallah, I have read all about the ibcc stuff but there is one stupid question on my mind, IBCC requires the transcript in a *sealed envelope * .... i dont get that, i mean do i have to tell the school to stamp it or something on the opening of the envelope or make them write a verification letter etc or just receive my transcript and never open it and give to the IBCC... another thing is that i am able to take AP classes next year, should i take those... would they help my ibcc scores go up??? and do i really need to take the SAT II tests to get into KMC or AMC etc...... one last thing, what do i have to do to make my IBCC equivalence process faster, I just want to prepare now so that it doesnt take ages when i finally apply... ( detailed instruction wud be really nice...
> 
> I will really appreciate anybody in helping me finding answers to these questions... and I am sorry if I have violated any forums rules etc.... this is my first time posting something on a forum!!!! PLEASE HELP ME!!! and yea thanks in advance.....


----------

